# Diagrama stk412-440



## livestrong (Mar 29, 2010)

Saludos necesito el diagrama del integrado stk412-440 para realizar una reparacion. Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2010)

Por acá: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/161785/SANYO/STK412-170.html

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 29, 2010)

Que vagancia! algo mas se te ofrece?


----------



## livestrong (Abr 1, 2010)

El que busco es el 412-440 no el 412-170, pero si es el mismo gracias


----------



## livestrong (Abr 22, 2010)

No es el mismo que busco fernandoae


----------

